# It's coming.... the "six13"



## JonnyHu (Feb 20, 2003)

Check out this teaser:

http://www.cannondale.com/six13/index.html


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

I saw one across the street just a few minutes ago...


----------



## BigJay (Mar 10, 2004)

I've seen the specs and photos for the SIX13... it looks good!

I'm getting one for sure (if available!)... There are 5 colors to choose from... I'm between Saeco replica and Patriot Blue (my Gf has a T800 that color and it's really great!)

I'm gonna scan the pics to show you soon...


Now i have to sell my USPS....


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Carbon/Alu combo bikes*

Just wondering what the diff is between dale's six13 and others like BMC (Phonak's Team bike), or even the Carbon/Ti combos like the Merlin, Seven, Serrota, and Titus offerings??


----------

